# Ford lgt 165 hydro restore pics



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello.
As promised I'm posting some pics of the restore of my 165.Fist one is showing the 1-pc hood and he fenders.Second is showing the 4" widened rims with atv tires mounted(rides nice).Third and forth are the hood primed ready for paint.I will post some more of the "finished"project when it stops raining and I can get some good ones!


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey,Here are the finished project pics I spoke of.Showing the welded one pc hood,ssteel dash,relocated battery/disconnect,alum checker plate floor boards,and widened rear wheels and atv tires.THANKS to "Bradish tractor parts" for the decals.They really were the finishing touch.


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

I live in a small farming community and I think there is a small ford tractor (looking just like yours) sitting beside a garage in town close to the post office.

Pat


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice job on that tractor randym99!


----------

